# Peer to Peer Cruze Reviews



## stuntmatt (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi folks, 
Two summers ago you guys helped voteoncars.comhttp://www.voteoncars.com as we searched for the very best car available for less than $17K base MSRP. Thanks so much for representing Cruze so well. Anyhow, we've come full circle. Last month we took eight of our "regular guy," grassroots, peer-to-peer car reviewers to a local dealership to explore, test drive and review three Chevrolets — Spark, Sonic and Cruze. They turned out really good and some of them are HILARIOUS!!!. Anyhow, we're releasing a new video every night to our website. I'd love to get your take on how they turned out. Here are a couple links to our Cruze videos. 

Andrew's Video

Laura's Video

Scott's Video

You'll find the other 9 we've posted so far on our site. 

Have a great day, 

StuntMatt.


----------



## stuntmatt (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey folks, I noticed a bunch of you guys came over for a visit. Thanks! Also, if you'd like to comment on any of the videos, or "set us straight" on anything our Review Crew said, please don't hesitate to comment here or to post comments on our YouTube Channel. Here's a link. Thanks!


----------

